# Millers ferry info



## Canecutter23 (Oct 26, 2008)

Anyone have any info as to fishing activity at Millers Ferry. Going up their next week, Bass fishing and don't have a clue as to what the fish are doing. Conditions look good and they should be in post spawn or past it. Anyway it looks good, but you know how that goes. Will be their for the entire week and will post a report.

Thanks, Canecutter23


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Locals report good fishing, you are going at a good time*

Topwater and buzz baits in the morning and evening
Spinner baits and crank baits (I prefer lipless like Rattle Trap)
when the sun gets high

The guys I talked to are fishing flats on top
then backing out to the points later in the day.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Cap'n Fisherman (Mar 15, 2011)

*Millers Ferry*

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/freshwater/where/reservoirs/millersferry/


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

man thats my home water boss i love fishin that place pretty much just need to watch the shad they have been runnin hard in the flats early which makes fishin great. Just use a wht/chart spinnerbait willow leaf blades or some type of stick bait. Try to find these shad up in the shallow grass early. Later in the day yeah you can do like the others go out to the points and catch a few but you will prolly do better just staying in the grass and punching it with a 1/2 oz jig n pig, let me know how you do man!!!


----------



## Canecutter23 (Oct 26, 2008)

*What are "The Flats" ?*

I know what the flats are, down here on the coast, but not sure what they are on Millers Ferry. Could you guys be a little more specific.

Thanks, Canecutter23


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

Canecutter23 said:


> I know what the flats are, down here on the coast, but not sure what they are on Millers Ferry. Could you guys be a little more specific.
> 
> Thanks, Canecutter23


Well its just anything outside of the main river channel, you wanna try to stay in anything 6' or less early heres a spot alot of people go to its called Alligator Slough its between Ellis landing and Millers ferry Marina, it gets fished alot but if you are there for a whole week i would try in here bc the shad are always in this creek,


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

We caught some horses up there in March on Biffle Bugs and black jigs in White Oak Creek.


----------

